# wheel camber look right



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry guys,a little bit of bordem today,so I work on the brute due to not enough money to build my 66 stang - brute is more fun anyway.Sooo,does this look like I have way too much camber on front wheels - the a-arm bushings were just installed "ASR",and all else seems tight.Could this be my knuckles or maybe a frame issue,or is this normal? the first pic does not look right,but the second pic is a higher up pic.What should I be looking for here?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if you just put ASRs top and bottom, then better take a second look at the ball joints. Then look at the a-arm mounts at the frame for any cracked paint or bending, then take a double look at the wheel bearings. You do have a problem somewhere.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*camber*

I do have a little play in the knucles when I jack the quad up off the ground,but thats it - no other play on anything. The ball joints could be replaced due to ripped rubber,but no play in joints.Maybe I'll pull a wheel tommorow,and check the knuckles.Is there any measurements out there that a person could measure frame to a-arm ends,to see if measurements are good.I guess it could be anything from frame,axles,wheel bearings,or front knuckle wear.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

what lift are you running , both sides look to be the same angle , very weak shocks


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*angle*

There is no lift on my quad.The rims are ITP 14" with 26" Bounty Hunters.As far as the shocks,not sure if they are weak or not - maybe a lift spacer on the shock would correct this? This bike did have a salvage title to it when I bought it,so could be something else outta wack.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

A spacer lift will actually push the top of the tires in farther. Try to load the front in down with something. Put sandbags on the rack anything heavy and see if the tops go out any.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*angel*

I'll try that right after I finish my wifes car maintenance, and I'll post back.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*camber*

OK so I took the front end and pushed down as hard as I could,and the front tires did go in at tops.So I adjusted the shocks from softest to hardest,and the camber did get alot better enough to readjust the toe in.But the tires are still in at the top and bottom of tires out but not as bad when shocks are on stiffist adjustment.I looked at the upper a-arm points,and found the drivers side front a-arm mount has been rewelded in place,the passenger side looks factory.The passenger side is out more than the drivers side though.I have not tried to title my bike yet due to cant find a vin # where it should be on front lower a-arm - I have an officer friend that offered to check the salvage title vin # I have in hand,so once that happens,I'll decide if I want to buy a new or used frame or not. I do think the frame is tweaked and maybe the front shocks are weak.Is there any measurements I can take on the front a-arm mounts to see if within specs? With the 3" snorkle,I have to duct tape about 1/4 of the 3" opening to get her to pull wheelies in high gear,and topped out at 62 mph on a straight road - fun fun fun - yeahhhhh.....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the vin should be between the lower left front a arm attach points, the only way i know to check the upper arm attach points would be to put a frameing square across the frame rails where the attach points are welded the aft attach should be 90deg from the frame rails


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks rmax,I'll give a look at it this weekend.As far as my vin#,I used light abrasive cloth to get the a-arm area clean,and no vin#s.I really think there was not one stamped there due to the powdercoating looked factory on the frame.Maybe this frame could be a replacement frame that was never stamped? I think I'll be shopping for another 750 frame soon.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They don't make frames with no vin# they come from Kawi just like the bikes. If they did people would be stealing them and swapping frames with no way to trace them. Plus no vin# no title or should I say no matching title.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*camber*

Yeah,I hear ya.the title don't do me any good without having a picture of the actual vin#s on the bike to title it in Pa..I'll be on the search for another frame.But what gets me is if the #'s were threre,someone went through alot of trouble to repowdercoat the frame,which doesn't really make sense to me.if someone were to grind off the #'s ,i'd think they would be too cheap to repowdercoat the frame, and they would rattle can it black. IDK


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you sure you're looking in the right spot they should be right beside where the rear lower a arm bolt bracket is. If they ground the numbers off you should still be able to see the grind marks.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Look right under where the axle comes out the diff. It should be in-between where your lower a arm bolts to the frame.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe that section had to be replaced from being wrecked and they just didn't worry about the vin.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

looks like to me the wheels have alot of offset or 2 inch wheel spacers on it, it looks wide to me and that will over load the springs causing it to have bad camber


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*camber*

Sounds like "the kid' has a good point - there are no wheel spacers on it,but the offset of my 14" whheels could have something to do with it.Jlowery, are you saying that the vin # is at the rear left lower a-arm,which I didn't look at,cause Iv'e been looking at the front left lower a-arm for the vin #....I,m confused. As far as the shock spring preload,maybe HL springs would help the camber problem.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^its on the front lower frame rail dman. Between the a-arm mounting points. If you have skid plates they can sometimes make it a little hard to find, also any dirt or old oil that may have made its way into the stamped #s will also hide them. But its definitely on the bottom frame rail between the a-arm mounts.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*camber*

thanks guys,front left lower a-arm,in between mounts.NMK had posted where to look,maybe I'll have to look futher around the rail- its on the to do list Saturday.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The Kid said:


> looks like to me the wheels have alot of offset or 2 inch wheel spacers on it, it looks wide to me and that will over load the springs causing it to have bad camber


I'm running 2" wheel spacers and 8" wheels on front and it doesn't affect my camber at all. But when I turn my shocks up all the way the tops do come in a bit like yours do just not so bad but that's just the front geometry the more you raise the suspension the shorter the upper a arm gets so it pulls the top end just like if you push it or load it down with something heavy the top will come out farther cause the a arm is more horizontal. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah I had that same experience with mine not very long ago at all...decided to try something with the spring pucks that Catvos had given me and needless to say I had my lil 4" lift MAXXED out and the tops of the tires pulled in a very noticeable amount.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> thanks guys,front left lower a-arm,in between mounts.NMK had posted where to look,maybe I'll have to look futher around the rail- its on the to do list Saturday.


Here is that video


----------

